# Jimmy Kimmel gets people to give him their passwords



## Dude111 (Aug 6, 2010)

No surprise.......


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

I just checked on this one at http://www.passwordmeter.com/

[email protected]#$%word

It got a 100% rating!

Those characters are simply the shifted 12345 keys.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I make it a point not to recommend passwords nor discuss how I come up with mine. It makes it easier not to get caught up in the trap of giving away a password by sharing the method to my madness.


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

James Long said:


> I make it a point not to recommend passwords nor discuss how I come up with mine. It makes it easier not to get caught up in the trap of giving away a password by sharing the method to my madness.


Pass phrases --first letter of each word in an easy-to-remember sentence with a capital letter and maybe a couple numbers or symbols thrown in -- is pretty secure. Obviously I won't tell what sentences I use. A separate password for each site is way too hard to remember, though adding a couple significant letters to the pass phrase, such as WF for Wells Fargo, is an option. I do make sure that my passwords are completely different for financial sites than those I visit otherwise.

I have considered using a password manager but I would need one that will work on two different computers, an iPod Touch, and a Kindle Fire.

:backtotop The Jimmy Kimmel clip is absolutely hilarious!


----------



## 4HiMarks (Jan 21, 2004)

Passphrases based on the first line of a favorite poem are one good suggestion. Or a quote from a favorite book or song. Or play: "To be or not to be? That is the question." would become 2Bon2B?titq.

But I have different levels of passwords. BBs and online fora (like DBSTalk) where the worst that could happen is someone posts an offensive comment under my name and I get banned, are the lowest. Email and such are a slightly higher, and anything financial is a third level and I make those very secure.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

4HiMarks said:


> Passphrases based on the first line of a favorite poem are one good suggestion. Or a quote from a favorite book or song. Or play: "To be or not to be? That is the question." would become 2Bon2B?titq.
> 
> But I have different levels of passwords. BBs and online fora (like DBSTalk) where the worst that could happen is someone posts an offensive comment under my name and I get banned, are the lowest. Email and such are a slightly higher, and anything financial is a third level and I make those very secure.


OMG!! You guessed my password to my Swiss bank accounts........ But I changed them right away.

My system is similar to yours. For some sites, it's even silly to have PWs at all.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Personally I hate passwords ... but unless you want random people banned and everyone's avatar changed to obscene monkeys I have to have one.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

All my passwords are saved in my browser, so if someone steals my laptop, and logs into my bank account, they could move a bit of money out, but I'd be dead by then. 
But them being saved and automatically entered in dozens of places I go to with some regularity is a blessing indeed.


----------



## longrider (Apr 21, 2007)

billsharpe said:


> I have considered using a password manager but I would need one that will work on two different computers, an iPod Touch, and a Kindle Fire.


Roboform ( http://www.roboform.com ) possibly will meet your requirements. It definitely works on Windows PC, Mac, and iOS devices and while it does work on Android I dont know about the Android variant that is FireOS


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

Laxguy said:


> All my passwords are saved in my browser, so if someone steals my laptop, and logs into my bank account, they could move a bit of money out, but I'd be dead by then.
> But them being saved and automatically entered in dozens of places I go to with some regularity is a blessing indeed.


I've got passwords saved in an encrypted file but even there the financial ones have "..." after the first two letters.


----------



## Dude111 (Aug 6, 2010)

James Long said:


> Personally I hate passwords ... but unless you want random people banned and everyone's avatar changed to obscene monkeys I have to have one.


Wouldnt it be neat Jimmy if accounts could be restricted to IP address?? (Than you wouldnt need a password... If someone else tried to login to YOUR ACCOUNT it would deny them seeing the IP is different)


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Dude111 said:


> Wouldnt it be neat Jimmy if accounts could be restricted to IP address?? (Than you wouldnt need a password... If someone else tried to login to YOUR ACCOUNT it would deny them seeing the IP is different)


Except we all don't have unique IP addresses. IP addresses are assigned to us by our ISP and unless we paid specifically for a static IP (which are very limited at this point anyway) we are assigned one from a pool via DHCP each time we connect so we don't get the same one every time.


----------



## bjdotson (Feb 20, 2007)

Stewart Vernon said:


> Except we all don't have unique IP addresses. IP addresses are assigned to us by our ISP and unless we paid specifically for a static IP (which are very limited at this point anyway) we are assigned one from a pool via DHCP each time we connect so we don't get the same one every time.


 Not to mention, I connect to my bank through multiple locations; home, work, etc


----------

